# A baboon at the ranch



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Got him on game cam ,but saw him close up this weekend. Look in the right upper area of the pic. He has a blue face and is about 3.5 to 4' tall. I thought I had seen it all now. Those things can be mean. I'm going monkey hunting now. :ac550:


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

more pics more pics


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

There are a lot of exotic ranches around the centerville area and there was a guy that had tigers., loins and all kind of other stuff off 977. I think he let some of the critters go when the humane society shut him down. I'll get more pics soon. He has been seen just off the side of one of our dirt roads off in the bushes a couple times now. My brother is hunting for him this evening.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Dont choot him


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

What do you recommend be done about him. We have kids and family come down. Trap him. Have you seen their teeth.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Probably this*

This is it I bet.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Dust his butt.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

snapperlicious said:


> This is it I bet.


Nope. Seen him up close while driving by. It's a dam monkey.


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

Well to tell if it's a monkey or turkey leave some bananna's near your game cam. Just kidding. I would probable shoot it but not tell when I did it. Probably some kind of laws against it IDK


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Well*



JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Nope. Seen him up close while driving by. It's a dam monkey.


You sure one of them rats didn't bite you and your just sick in the head now?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

This is live from the ranch now. Breaux is in the box and the little pigs are already out. I hope the bad arse monkey don't come running across the field and snatch one up for dinner before the big guns come out.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Monkeys*

Where are you? I had a hunting buddy, Mike, that had a lease near Dilly. He said that there was a place close to his lease where they kept old, retired lab test monkeys (chimpanzee?). He was told that if he saw one he was to call the place as they were extremely dangerous and vicious. These were large animals, not the small organ grinder ones. I never thought that I'd be afraid of one but there have been recent events where they attacked a grown human and chewed off their limbs/face. I think if I encountered one in the wild I'd treat him no different than a feral hog!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

977. Leona. Right behind the dude that had the tigers , lions, cougars, sika, fallow, all kind of stuff. I used to watch him feed the tigers road kill. I think that's why the humane society shut him down. Not sure. But I do know all kinds of exotics have been roaming our place. 380 acres of deep woods. I saw and have pics of the chupacabra and many other weird animals. Heck we even had a cow elk at the feeder. 
He had a big piece of property. I don't know what he let go but he was very attached to them and there is no tellin what the hail is running around out there. I just don't want to run into any of those huge cats he had.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Planet of the apes Texas!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

steverino said:


> Where are you? I had a hunting buddy, Mike, that had a lease near Dilly. He said that there was a place close to his lease where they kept old, retired lab test monkeys (chimpanzee?). He was told that if he saw one he was to call the place as they were extremely dangerous and vicious. These were large animals, not the small organ grinder ones. I never thought that I'd be afraid of one but there have been recent events where they attacked a grown human and chewed off their limbs/face. I think if I encountered one in the wild I'd treat him no different than a feral hog!


The monkey farm you're talking about is in Millet. They have several different kinds of monkeys (no chimps) but the ones that get out most frequently are Japanese macaques or snow monkeys.

We did some work out there in college and they are definitely badarses. They will rip off your arm if you're holding something they want.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Cynoscion said:


> The monkey farm you're talking about is in Millet. They have several different kinds of monkeys (no chimps) but the ones that get out most frequently are Japanese macaques or snow monkeys.
> 
> We did some work out there in college and they are definitely badarses. They will rip off your arm if you're holding something they want.


They will get it all right all 30 of em!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Those monkeys were bad down that way I was heading home to sabinal one afternoon and the truck took at least one out of a whole heard.later heard a bunch of research monkeys got out.this was many moons ago

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I named him target. He's a goner.


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

You got him?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

No but his days are numbered. I've been noticing the rabbits and small varmints have been short. Target is now gunna be more fun than hog huntin. I really have no experience in monkey huntin. Anyone recommend a good book so I might be able to read up on it a bit .


----------



## txorange61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Curious George?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> No but his days are numbered. I've been noticing the rabbits and small varmints have been short. Target is now gunna be more fun than hog huntin. I really have no experience in monkey huntin. Anyone recommend a good book so I might be able to read up on it a bit .


I killed a big male Baboon in Africa and I can tell you that they are extremely smart and can be aggressive. My PH was attacked once when he was young. They were also very caution when he sent the tracker up the side of the hill after it. I would imagine that being in Texas he has had contact with humans obviously and the lack of fear of humans makes him that much more dangerous. Be very careful I definitely think I would let the wardens know about it also.

Also remember if you get lucky enough to get him that he could have diseases that may be easily transfered to humans.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

I recommend if you see him,, SSS!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Some of you don't, but some actually believe this horse ch!t. lmao


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks pretty squatchy to me

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

**** chaser said:


> Looks pretty squatchy to me
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


hey leave me out of this i dont wont to go coastal on you!:brew:


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Y'all really believe anything that JQ types on the hunting board? Really?


----------



## bigdaddyflo (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow, the son of Sasquatch! You have found him! If you do take this "monkey", please post a few pictures.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Maybe he is hunting yall


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I got this pic of JQ off my game camera off of 977 on his way to check his game cams at his lease the other day.







LOL!!


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*Monkey*

That blue "face" is his arse! Got pics of bluebutt monkey in mu other computer.

:doowapsta


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Be sure to post trophy shots of him when you get him.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

I hunt in cottula and have seen them !!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Haha crazy if true! At first I thought you were going to post a pic of some poachers ... didn't realize you literally mean't a baboon! I would somewhat worry walking to the blind. = O


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*I draw the line at primates*

I didn't choose to shoot any on my Africa hunts. I would not want to shoot one here. If it were me, I would watch it and let it be unless it threatened someone. Or, call call your local game warden.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Johnboat said:


> I didn't choose to shoot any on my Africa hunts. I would not want to shoot one here. If it were me, I would watch it and let it be unless it threatened someone. Or, call call your local game warden.


Ain't nobody huntin' no primates around here, especially JQ, it appears it is time for another one of his trolling threads....


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

StinkBait said:


> Ain't nobody huntin' no primates around here, especially JQ, it appears it is time for another one of his trolling threads....


I don't want to burst anyone's bubble, but this is for real. I will have pics soon. Either dead or alive.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Squeeze the trigger....lol!!


----------



## BigGarwood (Oct 13, 2008)

We have a positive ID on the assailant JQ


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Put up a few pics of obozo and the mooch, he'll come around.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Buy some cans of Monkey Butt...that will draw him in. 

TH


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Cynoscion said:


> The monkey farm you're talking about is in Millet. They have several different kinds of monkeys (no chimps) but the ones that get out most frequently are Japanese macaques or snow monkeys.
> 
> We did some work out there in college and they are definitely badarses. They will rip off your arm if you're holding something they want.


Agree. My lease has common fence line with the "monkey farm". Shortly before deer season we had a gang of them attacking a feeder. Called the farm and asked where they wanted us to dispose of the carcasses. The monkeys were gathered up shortly after and didn't have much of a problem after that.

I did have one bow up at me at close range about 10 years ago, pretty sure I pooped my britches.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> No but his days are numbered. I've been noticing the rabbits and small varmints have been short. Target is now gunna be more fun than hog huntin. I really have no experience in monkey huntin. Anyone recommend a good book so I might be able to read up on it a bit .


Don't wear those arseless chaps to be safe... :rotfl:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Don't wear those arseless chaps to be safe... :rotfl:


LOL! Boy that's for sure and certain! LMAO!

TH


----------



## FLATFISH FAN (Apr 10, 2010)

*Baboon*








In South Africa they are considered a destructive pest. Took this guy last April.Does he remind you of anybody?


----------



## FLATFISH FAN (Apr 10, 2010)

They are also extremely dangerous. They are the only wounded animal they won't put a tracking dog on.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

FLATFISH FAN said:


> View attachment 1217394
> 
> In South Africa they are considered a destructive pest. Took this guy last April.Does he remind you of anybody?


Sheila Jackson Lee?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm gunna have his blue faced arse mounted and put him next to the coyote.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Ok. I'm charging 2000.00 a weekend hunts to have the opertunity to kill a blue face baboon. I will supply all the steaks and taters. Breakfasts eggs and bacon. But I retain the animal. Lunch will be samiches and chips. Lodging will be in a quaint little ranch house. 1 bath tho. You can always go outside if someone is occupying the Jon. There are plenty of trees. Travel to the stands will be by jeep or 4seat Polaris. If you want the guided hunt by me there will be a surcharge of at least 2 cases of beer and a fuel charge. 
It is confirmed by the additional pics from the game cam that he is eyeing the fawns. This is a dangerous animal and I except no responsibility for accident or maiming of clients. 
Nothing less than 30 caliber will be allowed. 
I hope to have this matter resolved soon. I have grand kids and nieces that show up on the weekends and I need this taken care of.


----------



## bigdaddyflo (Jul 27, 2012)

Court said:


> Sheila Jackson Lee?


Don't insult the baboon like that!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Ok. I'm charging 2000.00 a weekend hunts to have the opertunity to kill a blue face baboon. I will supply all the steaks and taters. Breakfasts eggs and bacon. But I retain the animal. Lunch will be samiches and chips. Lodging will be in a quaint little ranch house. 1 bath tho. You can always go outside if someone is occupying the Jon. There are plenty of trees. Travel to the stands will be by jeep or 4seat Polaris. If you want the guided hunt by me there will be a surcharge of at least 2 cases of beer and a fuel charge.
> It is confirmed by the additional pics from the game cam that he is eyeing the fawns. This is a dangerous animal and I except no responsibility for accident or maiming of clients.
> Nothing less than 30 caliber will be allowed.
> I hope to have this matter resolved soon. I have grand kids and nieces that show up on the weekends and I need this taken care of.


Lmfao


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Ok. I'm charging 2000.00 a weekend hunts to have the opertunity to kill a blue face baboon. I will supply all the steaks and taters. Breakfasts eggs and bacon. But I retain the animal. Lunch will be samiches and chips. Lodging will be in a quaint little ranch house. 1 bath tho. You can always go outside if someone is occupying the Jon. There are plenty of trees. Travel to the stands will be by jeep or 4seat Polaris. If you want the guided hunt by me there will be a surcharge of at least 2 cases of beer and a fuel charge.
> It is confirmed by the additional pics from the game cam that he is eyeing the fawns. This is a dangerous animal and I except no responsibility for accident or maiming of clients.
> * Nothing less than 30 caliber will be allowed. *
> I hope to have this matter resolved soon. I have grand kids and nieces that show up on the weekends and I need this taken care of.


Wow! Monkeys can resist projectiles up to, and almost, 30 caliber?


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Dang, I was looking forward to shooting one of high-dollar pellet guns.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

There was one seen in E Tex, thinking that could be the reason we don't see any more Blk Panthers around here anymore, could be the same one on the move for fawns he was last seen in Pan Am hunting club in the Kountze area. JQ have ya'll noticed any less Panther sign on your place....WW


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I think this is all just a bunch of monkey business...........will a 300 Win Mag work?


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 29, 2008)

That guy in Leona use to feed the Baboons Onions. I went there when I was in High School with my friends family and he let us in to feed the monkeys. They really went crazy for the Onions.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

LMAO............... Kick to classifieds.............Its not April yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Ok. I'm charging 2000.00 a weekend hunts to have the opertunity to kill a blue face baboon. I will supply all the steaks and taters. Breakfasts eggs and bacon. But I retain the animal. Lunch will be samiches and chips. Lodging will be in a quaint little ranch house. 1 bath tho. You can always go outside if someone is occupying the Jon. There are plenty of trees. Travel to the stands will be by jeep or 4seat Polaris. If you want the guided hunt by me there will be a surcharge of at least 2 cases of beer and a fuel charge.
> It is confirmed by the additional pics from the game cam that he is eyeing the fawns. This is a dangerous animal and I except no responsibility for accident or maiming of clients.
> Nothing less than 30 caliber will be allowed.
> I hope to have this matter resolved soon. I have grand kids and nieces that show up on the weekends and I need this taken care of.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> No but his days are numbered. I've been noticing the rabbits and small varmints have been short. Target is now gunna be more fun than hog huntin. I really have no experience in monkey huntin. Anyone recommend a good book so I might be able to read up on it a bit .


No books amigo...but this might help....assuming this is not BS...or an overdose of Jack Daniels.....:biggrin:


----------



## Lumo (Mar 14, 2011)

Rack Ranch said:


> LMAO............... Kick to classifieds.............Its not April yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I don't think ole Johnny plays with a full deck. While he's at it, he should throw in a $20,000 option to bag Bigfoot.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

BadaBing said:


> That guy in Leona use to feed the Baboons Onions. I went there when I was in High School with my friends family and he let us in to feed the monkeys. They really went crazy for the Onions.


Well that confirms my theory. So if you want to hunt the sucker bring a bag of yellow onions. :idea:


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

Let me know if you need any help.. My brother-in-law owns a nice size cattle farm just on the other side of 45 on 977. A friend owns a piece of land across the street from the old lion pens, had a get together there opening of dove season last year.


----------



## Fandango (Aug 1, 2008)

*Japanese Snow Monkey*

Here is a picture of a snow monkey down in Cotulla, a couple of weeks-ago. There have been several that have escaped from the farm in Millet over the years. Locals say that in the 70's you would see large groups of 40 or more eating out of oat-patches along the highway. And they are often still seen in the Nueces river bottoms. I was told the local policy is "*S.S.S*." Shoot, shovel and shut-up...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> the local policy is "*S.S.S*." Shoot, shovel and shut-up


That was the policy when I hunted near Cotulla lol.

TH


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*Here's one! It was really COLD that day!*


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

JWS.HOOKEM said:


>


Or really lonely!!!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

You guys ain't right...............


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Feral monkeys are no different than feral hogs.... no season and no limit.


----------



## topwatertom (Jul 21, 2012)

Ok someone needs to take this monkey out I want to see the pictures or video .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Here's a plan. Maybe JQ can arrange a hunt, invite people to register for the hunt, pay an entry fee, set up a calcutta and bet on the hunters. After the demon is capped pay the winner and spend the rest on a party.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

I say get quanell x out to the ranch. I bet that monkey will come flying out of the woods thinking he's gonna have a better life.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Add quanell X to the hunt and I will register. Get two monkeys for the price of one!! Do the world a favor!


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

JQ you rock I have laughed my arse off. Beau 
.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I bought a bag of yellow onions. I'm gunna do the hansel an gretal thing on him. I'm gunna make a trail of onions to my stand. Then it's ka powie . Dead monkey.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Why don't ya just get a cpl used tampons and hang m on the fence on the upwind side of your place n hunt the fence....if that don't get him....nothing will..


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

JQ will be late replying to this thread. He was into some monkey business at his place and was attacked by what he says was a gorilla. It also stole his Harley.

I guess the monkey got bigger.

TH


----------



## El Ahogo (Mar 14, 2010)

i believe the primate you are speaking of is a mandrill....


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm starting to think this won't be resolved till the 1st...

Rick


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Im in JQ..........When we going....have cash in hand.....Momma said she wanted some monkey business so I guess thats a thumbs up for me.....

but I have live traps.......I hear there worth alot in the hood


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Call the Obama's they probably have a recipe for baboon.


----------



## TxAg80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey JohnnyQuest-

I need to know one thing beforeI book: Is this a HF or LF monkey hunt? Wait a second; is a HF monkey still free-range?

Also, does your fee go up if he scores real high?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

81 post before a high fence comment.  Got to be a record. lol.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Is it sportsmanlike to shoot a monkey while on the high fence?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I consider it very sportsman like to shoot them on top of the high fence.


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I consider it very sportsman like to shoot them on top of the high fence.


I have story to tell you, about snow monkeys sitting on a fence, told to me by Dewey Wheeler at Max's Cafe in Tilden. There was not a dry eye in the joint, rut 2000, met a man that drove a #3 chevrolet that night admiring the high rig he had hunted in that day. Man all we have sometimes is memories.


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

With all the Ebola going around these days, you better handle the carcass with care....


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Alls quiet on the home front. I can smell the onions from the box. My eyes are watering from cutting them into hansel and gretel pieces . I think the batteries are going weak in my n 750. I got this.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

What happens if it goes into rut,and there's no other animule like him around.Will a **** or possum do,or is a turkey hunter a good substitute? If it's a doe baboon,well,that's a different question.It would be an upgrade from some I dated years ago.Rumor at work yesterday some dude killed a hyena on Red River last week,and there was several running together when he shot the one.That was northwest of Gainesville.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks just like a baby sasquatch from here. There is no limit and open season year round in Texas on those.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I just don't know anymore. Monkeys in Texas, hyenas on the Red, what's next Elephants in Florida?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

After a long hunt last night . I didn't see nothing , so I checked the game cam at my other stand and the only thing showing up was a dam Chupracabra. I can't win.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Well JQ you just have to take what you can get. Cap the Chup and call it a day.


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks to me that trying to find this baboon is like trying to find a bananna at the White House?????????


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I must say that if I see a dam giraffe next I am just gunna write of an African hunt from my bucket list. This place has more strange critters than I can deal with. The elk at the feeder was one thing. But now this. I'm gunna Back up and rethink it. Although the cougars are still plentiful I'm having a hard time shooting one.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

If you shoot it are you going to eat it?


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

daddyeaux said:


> If you shoot it are you going to eat it?


 The Cougar or the Baboon?lol


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

If that cougar and baboon mate,we'll have bapoons running around everywhere in Texas.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

:dance:


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I must say that if I see a dam giraffe next I am just gunna write of an African hunt from my bucket list. This place has more strange critters than I can deal with. The elk at the feeder was one thing. But now this. I'm gunna Back up and rethink it. Although the cougars are still plentiful I'm having a hard time shooting one.


Might be worth mounting.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Farpiece (Apr 27, 2013)

*Wasn't going to say anything*

Wasn't going to say anything, didn't think anyone would believe me, but last fall while wading at Bolivar


----------



## Biskit_Slanger (Jan 14, 2012)

Get him mounted! That would make a great conversation piece.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

SETx heifers....
very common...


----------

